# ? Oil Drain Plug ~~~ Ugh 2554 ?



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

How do you guys get to the engine oil plug to turn it on and off to drain the oil?

I had a heck of a time getting to it.

Anything besides taking a Saws All & cutting a big hole in the hood side panel so you can reach in there and grab it?


----------



## horsepen (Mar 26, 2004)

*oil drain*

I have to remove the left side panel. Loosen the two wing-nuts and lift it off. The oil drain plug is a push-and-twist which works great. Put a hose on the end of the drain fitting and route it down into a catch pan and then push and turn the fitting. Works like a champ, but you have to take the panel off at least with the 2138 tractor.


----------

